# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Solicitud: Terreno de 10 Has para sembrar quinua

## Perú Sotheby's International Realty

Estimados: Tenemos un pedido de una compañía que ha decidido incursionar en la producción de quinua. Para ello, nos están solicitando buscar un terreno en alquiler de 10 hectáreas.   *Zona:* Sierra baja o casi selva, donde el riego sea por la lluvia misma. Cualquier parte del Perú, aunque de preferencia hacia el norte (cerca a Tarapoto). 
Interesados pueden contactarme a los datos que aparecen en mi firma. 
SaludosTemas similares: Empresarios coreanos evalúan sembrar 1,500 hectáreas de higuerilla para producir biodiésel en Amazonas Ahoyadora hoyadora nueva para sembrar arboles , reforestacion , jatropha , poner postes , sembrios de distintas plantas Artículo: "No hay ninguna solicitud para siembra de transgénico Empezamos a sembrar más de 100 millones de árboles para enfrentar el cambio climático Meta para la próxima campaña de reforestación será sembrar 60 millones de árboles

----------


## JDulong

Hola sr cilloniz hace unos dias escribi un mensaje respondiendole sobre la publicacion y le manifeste que dentro de la propiedad q represento contamos con un area de 10 haspara sus requerimientos la ubicacion es en la region ancash a 70 km de la ciudad de chimbote esta 1300 msnm ceja de sierra por asi decirlo aparte de contar con reservorio de agua tambien contamos con las venidas de agua anual en los meses de diciembre a marzo por epocas de lluvias en dichos meses. Espero esta vez si le pueda llegar mi mensaje y tener respuesta alguna e independient espero seguir en contacto para futuras consultas de proyectos agricolas en los cuales estoy muy interesado en el caso del cultivo de la uva de mesa red globe. Gracias xsu atencion atte

----------


## Perú Sotheby's International Realty

Hola Jerhson, ya reenvié la información preliminar de tu terreno al cliente interesado, pero tenemos que ver el tema de la documentación antes de seguir avanzando, por lo que sería bueno reunirnos en la oficina de Sotheby's para explicarte mejor la forma de trabajo y para que nos entregues la documentación legal para poder ofrecer tu terreno para venta o alquiler.  
Con respecto a tu consulta de si es factible sembrar uva a esa altura, te recomiendo crear un nuevo tema en el foro de Fruticultura para que hagas la consulta, porque no quisiera meter la pata con mi respuesta. Lo tengo entendido es que un poco de altitud y buena luz es muy bueno para sembrar uva, así que es cuestión de confirmar si la altura que mencionas es propicia para ese cultivo. 
Saludos

----------


## JDulong

un saludo bruno, de todas maneras estamos interesados por los proyectos a los q estoy abocado y x el tema de documentacion te puedo decir que todo esta en orden y que documentos necesitarias para poder tener a la mano y coordinar una reunion. espero tu respuesta

----------


## JDulong

Hola bruno, estuve casi incomunicado pero ya estamos en linea de nuevo mira esta semana estoy viajando a lima y haber si te contacto y de una vez te dejo la documentacion y te doy los alcances. Gracias de antemano

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola bruno, estuve casi incomunicado pero ya estamos en linea de nuevo mira esta semana estoy viajando a lima y haber si te contacto y de una vez te dejo la documentacion y te doy los alcances. Gracias de antemano

 Ok, llámame para coordinar una cita en las oficinas de Sotheby's, para que puedan revisar tus documentos y ver si podemos empezar a ofrecer tu terreno. 
Estamos en contacto. 
Saludos

----------

